# Régularisation de salaire en fin de contrat



## Flo Flo (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, besoin d’un coup de pouce. 
J’ai commencé un contrat le 10 février 21 et fini le 22 juillet 22.
Je sais que pour la régularisation, il faut calculer les heures payées et les heures réellement travaillées et faire la différence.
Ma question : comment calculer réellement travaillées et les heures payées en février 21 et juillet 22???
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## stephy2 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Vous êtes en année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 


Ces salaires onr été minorés par calcul ccc.

Vous ôtez les heures non faites du salaire mensualisé.


----------



## Flo Line (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pourquoi serait il forcément question d'heures travaillées en moins ? J'ai un contrat où le planning a été fourni jour par jour toute l'année et où nous avons donc identifié les heures complémentaires mois par mois, elles ont été facturées mois par mois, dans ce cas j'avais lu que la régularisation n'avait pas lieu d'être. 
Comment savez vous que le salaire a été minoré par calcul ccc dans le cas de Flo Flo ? Merci pour vos éclaircissements je n'ai peut être pas une vue sur tout son message


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Juillet 2022)

Flo Line a dit: 


> Bonjour, pourquoi serait il forcément question d'heures travaillées en moins ? J'ai un contrat où le planning a été fourni jour par jour toute l'année et où nous avons donc identifié les heures complémentaires mois par mois, elles ont été facturées mois par mois, dans ce cas j'avais lu que la régularisation n'avait pas lieu d'être.
> Comment savez vous que le salaire a été minoré par calcul ccc dans le cas de Flo Flo ? Merci pour vos éclaircissements je n'ai peut être pas une vue sur tout son message


Le salaire à été automatiquement minoré par le simple fait qu'il a débuté et se finit en milieu de mois.


----------



## Flo Line (15 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Le salaire à été automatiquement minoré par le simple fait qu'il a débuté et se finit en milieu de mois.


Merci je n'avais pas bien lu le sujet 🙏


----------

